# Why The Hell Would The Grizzlies Pick Drew Gooden?



## Zerto 2000 (Jun 16, 2002)

I was watching my local Memphis news and they showed who Grizz expected to pick, 3 of 4 said Drew Gooden! And on RealGM.com, people voted for the Grizz to select Gooden over Wagner and Butler!

The Grizzlies have Pau and Stro! WHAT COULD THEY DO WITH GOODEN????


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I dont think the Grizz wil select Drew and I dont think you should worry about them picking Drew.

He is a very solid player tho. Very soft touch around the net and great rebounder. The grizz will select a position 1,2,3 player 

pg=Dajuan
sg= Butler
Sf=Dunleavy

one of those guys will play for Memphis next year unless they go with the big Nickoli (T somethin) who stock has been rising lately and is considered a top 5 pick.


----------



## UofMark (Jun 14, 2002)

The draft never works out the way it's predicted, especially in the 1st 10 or 12 picks. Regardless of what you read, there are bound to be a few surprises, with us probably involved in them one way or another. I really don't have any idea about what will happen but you can bet it will something will that nobody has predicted.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Zerto 2000 *
> I was watching my local Memphis news and they showed who Grizz expected to pick, 3 of 4 said Drew Gooden! And on RealGM.com, people voted for the Grizz to select Gooden over Wagner and Butler!
> 
> The Grizzlies have Pau and Stro! WHAT COULD THEY DO WITH GOODEN????




I seem to flip flop all the time on who I believe the Grizz will pick.

First it was Waggs, then Dunleavy, then Butler, then Nellie, now believe it or not I this it's going to be Gooden.

While Drew may not be the best "fit" for this team it's clear he is going to be the best player available when our pick is up.

He may not be getting the hype right now but don't kid yourself Drew is a fantastic young player.

He is big, young, athletic, skilled, and has loads of talent and potential.

His offensive game is very polished for a player his age, and he is the best rebounder in the draft. He's also a confident, intelligent, hard working type, who will fit in well with Shane and Pau.

I think that West is trying to move Stro for either a late lottery pick or a young back court player like Mike Miller.

Moving Stro will open up 20 or so MPG at the 4, and since Drew can also play some 3 he can easily be on the court for 30+ mpg.

Jerry West stated several months ago that his main priority was increasing our teams over-all talent level, and IMO Drew Gooden does that more than any other player who will be available with the 4th pick.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

I still think Drew is too slim to play the 4 or 5 in the NBA . He has to bulk up to be any sort of pressence down low and I would hate to see him on this team.

How intimidating is a front line of 

-Pau
-Gooden
-Battier
 

I change my mind every other day on who Memphis should pick and as of now im hoping for either Hilario or the Nickoli guy.

Take our chances on a european/ south american and hopefully we get lucky like we did with Pau.


----------



## wallyszczerbs (Jun 5, 2002)

I've heard three diff. stories about who they'll be draftiing.

DaJuan Wagner_[e]:Hometown product from college_[/e]
Mike Dunleavy Jr._[e]: Former teammate of Shane Battier[/e]_
as wll as Nickoloz Tskitishvili .

Who knows.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by *JUNKIE *
> I still think Drew is too slim to play the 4 or 5 in the NBA . He has to bulk up to be any sort of pressence down low and I would hate to see him on this team.
> 
> How intimidating is a front line of
> ...


Thank you, someone agrees with me. The Grizzlies don't need Gooden. They'd have a whole army of skinny, and tall guys. They'd have Gasol, Swift and Gooden. Gooden needs to get some muscle. But I think the Grizz should take Wagner. Check out this lineup:

Gasol
Swift
Battier
Dickerson
Wagner

That'll get 'em more than 23 wins!


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> 
> 
> Thank you, someone agrees with me. The Grizzlies don't need Gooden. They'd have a whole army of skinny, and tall guys. They'd have Gasol, Swift and Gooden. Gooden needs to get some muscle. But I think the Grizz should take Wagner. Check out this lineup:
> ...


If the Grizz do pick Gooden I will be shocked. Most people make mock drafts according to the best players in the draft. In Memphis case I think they will draft for position rather then who most people think they will draft based on stats ect.

Gooden has no use on this team unless they get rid of some of their big men IMO. I dont think Wagner will go in the top 8 either.

The 1 thing I would hate to see is them trade the pick for Mike Miller. I think it will be wise to move down a couple positions maybe to the 7,8 or 9 slot so they can get a quality player and a drafty like Hilario or Jefferies.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Well they could draft Drew and then trade him to a team that wants him for a good SG or PG.


----------



## Zerto 2000 (Jun 16, 2002)

I hope they don't pick Dunleavy. I really do hope they don't. I hope they get Butler.


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

I agree with you Zerto. I think our best option would be to draft Butler with his athleticism.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

If Dunleavy and Butler are available there is no question the Grizz will pick Dunleavy.

I know Mike is not flashy but he is clearly the better player in college and the Grizz are super high on him.


----------



## BigTMacFan (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Gooden*

West has said many times that his priority is to draft big and to deepen the bench. 

Gooden allows him to do this, plus it is makes for interesting lineups. Think Wright at C, Gooden at PF, and Gasol at SF. Pretty hard to match up with Gasol at SF.

Plus, Gooden can sub in to bang with the more physical PF's out West and take that burden off of Gasol.

And don't forget that Swift will be traded soon.

Now, I'm all about drafting Butler too, but that's why Jerry West is GM instead of me.


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

> Plus, Gooden can sub in to bang with the more physical PF's out West and take that burden off of Gasol.


Gooden is to slim to bang with the worst of the big men out west. 
He needs to gain lots of muscle to do any significant damage at PF or C. He might be to slow to guard most of the faster small forwards IMO which creates bad matchup problems for him.

I hope to see that he did gain some fat/muscle this draft as it is looking more and more as if the Grizz will chose him.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*to your Gooden Bashers*

Man, do you guys did not see him play last season? He played one of the best. He is a PF that could play SF. I was a bit suprised that he may be headed to Memphis with Gasol, and Battier. There are rumors that Swift will be gone!. If that is true, just watch out with Gooden. With Gooden in the line up, you guys will have a massive front line. Gooden at SF is a good pick. No one knows that before his growth spurt in HS, he was a guard. He has guard instincts that is why I think he will do a quality job at SF. I like to see the front line Gasol, Wright, and Gooden. That is an intiamating front line, not as scary as Duncan/Robinson or Raef/Dirk in Dallas, but a very quality scary front line, and Battier as a big 2 guard. It is scary to watch.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm really sick of people critizing guys like Drew Gooden just because he isn't that bulky. He's all around game, he blocks shot, versitile, and an inside game and gives them the opportunity to build a good team. Jerry West knows what he's doing and he sure as hell is doing what most guys should do and that's draft by talent and not position.

Congrats to Drew Gooden and forget all the haters because you're a hell of a player. You're the third best player coming out of the draft, IMO.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Why pick Gooden?-becuase he is really really good


----------

